
Rectal Marijuana Is More Effective Than Smoking Joints: Doctor - daredave
http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2017/03/05/rectal-marijuana_n_15178784.html
======
nthcolumn
"For all the good it'll do me may as well shove it up my arse" Renton -
Trainspotting

------
M_Grey
...I'll pass, thanks. It sounds like sub-lingual would be an effective route.
That said, if you're in a lot of pain... bombs away.

------
foxyv
Fun fact, in cases of dehydration where an IV is not available the best means
of hydration is via the colon. So if you are in a situation where it is
impossible to hydrate a person due to vomiting and emergency services are not
available...

------
eip
Sounds like that doctor is blowing smoke up someones ass.

